# gerber lmf 2



## KCCO_CANADA (Jan 7, 2014)

Im thinking of buying the gerber lmf 2 all the review online say that for the price it's amazing.

Im going to be buying a kabar but I want to try out the lmf 2 first I tried searching for info on the forum but nobody has really talked about it. 

Anyone owned one ?


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I've got one and it's a great knife for the price. Knives are kinda like guns...you can get alot of knife for a little money or alot of knife for alot of money. I've had a Gerber since I flew in the Army back in the '80s. Just as good as anything else out there in my opinion.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I have always owned a Kbar and find it to be satisfactory but a lot of guys at my work own the Gerber and really like them because they are easier to grip because of a smaller handle and the blade takes an edge well. I have a Gerber folder(unknown model) that is my daily carry and it's been great so I have a lot of confidence in Gerber.


----------



## KCCO_CANADA (Jan 7, 2014)

I also like how they have the 3 holes to make a spear.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Just looked it up! My gerber is an Icon. Great folder! A knife is only as good as it's steel and Gerbers seem to have just that.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

KCCO, if you gotta make a spear out of it...

It's a bargain at any price!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

any brand that is endorsed by a "survivalist star" i refuse to get, but if your happy with it go for your life (my belief is your paying for the name not the quality, don't get me wrong they probably make grate gear.. just not for me)


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Who endorsed the LMF?

And who is the "survivalist star"?

I've seen some of them do stuff that would get you killed in the right situation.

Just Sayin'.......


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

gerber, the brand name... is heavily endorsed by bear grills, because of that the brand has lost my interest (saying that, you guys like it go for it, I really don't care, it's my shopping taste)


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm with you, Pheniox...usually when someone endorses something, it goes to hell in a handbasket. I don't think that the consumer version that Bears is promoting is the same as the higher end stuff that Gerber makes. Just my opinion.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

yea unfortunately for the company, it's just the mistake that lost my appeal, (but gained appeal for others) don't get me wrong the "cool" factor in the gear is there... but it reminds me of the krusty brand on the Simpsons.. 

there higher gear maybe once in a lifetime items, but the thought of bear grills endorsements makes me wonder if they are only good for catching bugs (joke) 

would prefer to spend the $$ on items that's brand name resembles quality not a star


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, all I can say is in 30+ years of owning Gerber products, not once have I felt that I got an inferior product from them. And I'd like to think I spend my money wisely.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I bet you have,


----------



## KCCO_CANADA (Jan 7, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> any brand that is endorsed by a "survivalist star" i refuse to get, but if your happy with it go for your life (my belief is your paying for the name not the quality, don't get me wrong they probably make grate gear.. just not for me)


Only the bear grylls line is endorsed by bear lmf is a gerber original and still made in the USA unlike the bear grylls products (not that it matters ) I've seen some pretty low quality stuff come from the USA not trying to start something but not being American I don't really care for the made in USA stuff a European company can have the same quality even if there producing in China and the cost is extremely different when you got the good old made in USA logo (just a non American thought ) but that being said there still many products that come from the USA that I love !


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

KCCO_CANADA said:


> Only the bear grylls line is endorsed by bear lmf is a gerber original and still made in the USA unlike the bear grylls products (not that it matters )


as I said... it's your choice (and the company may make awesome goods) I just can't get the link.between the Simpson's and krustry out of my head when I see any brand that has a star line


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

OP,

Just a suggestion from experience, with the caveat that it's obviously biased; don't get the serrated version. They're a waste of your money and can't do a thing a good straight edge won't already do. It's much easier to maintain a knife without serrations and you don't lose a whole bunch of valuable real estate.



pheniox17 said:


> gerber, the brand name... is heavily endorsed by bear grills, because of that the brand has lost my interest (saying that, you guys like it go for it, I really don't care, it's my shopping taste)


Bear has an impressive resume if you look into the guy and past the show. His show is to make money, and isn't for serious survivalists. It's bling for the armchair warriors, and Bear knows that as much as anyone does. Also, the LMF isn't a BG knife, it's pure Gerber.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Bear has an impressive resume if you look into the guy and past the show. His show is to make money, and isn't for serious survivalists. It's bling for the armchair warriors, and Bear knows that as much as anyone does. Also, the LMF isn't a BG knife, it's pure Gerber.


i have nothing against bear grills at all (and quite enjoy his bug eating shows) it's just that mental link I just can not see past.. think.of it as a arrogant Aussie that has seen first hand other "star endorsed" products, that look grate, but fall apart or lack the quality that's expected for the price..

I also said it's a personal view that lost the brands appeal to me...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> i have nothing against bear grills at all (and quite enjoy his bug eating shows) it's just that mental link I just can not see past.. think.of it as a arrogant Aussie that has seen first hand other "star endorsed" products, that look grate, but fall apart or lack the quality that's expected for the price..
> 
> *I also said it's a personal view that lost the brands appeal to me...*


Trust me, I get this. I won't buy a damn thing that has BG on it, and I won't buy Les Stroud's Camillus stuff either, even though I actually like a lot of his work. On the other hand, I would buy a Nighthawk Custom Costa any freaking day of the week, so I guess I'm a giant hippopotamus.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I personally have a LMF ll and very happy with it. it will take a beating.


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

Gerber is a fantastic product. I would'nt own the BG line of knives either. That being said the gerber knives outside of the BG line are damn good knives. Ive owned and still own one and they are well made.

John


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Some places you can't carry a knife. In Seattle, WA. it is against the law to carry any fixed blade weapon and any folding knife has to be less than 6 inches when it is open. Now, you can legally walk down the street with a handgun on your hip or a rifle or shotgun over your shoulder but you have to leave that butter knife at home because in Seattle it is classified as a "dangerous weapon".

They would outlaw guns if they could but the state laws supersede any stricter gun laws locally. (Seattle tried to ban guns from city parks and the state came down on the mayor hard)

I sure am glad I don't live there anymore.


----------

